# Good BMW service in Dublin?



## my2leftfeet (13 Dec 2005)

Problems with 318 series BMW - urgently need addressing.

Can anyone recommend good service provider?


----------



## ClubMan (13 Dec 2005)

Judging by what a _BMW _driving colleague tells me, any authorised _BMW _service centre should do and all outlets (_BMW _authorised or otherwise) tend to charge the same exorbitant rates for _BMW _servicing so shopping around may not yield any major savings.


----------



## RS2K (13 Dec 2005)

Remortgage first.


----------



## Eurofan (13 Dec 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> all outlets tend to charge the same exorbitant rates for _BMW _servicing so shopping around may not yield any major savings.


Well I don't know where you are but we've both had the good fortune to have a local (Balbriggan) mechanic who's both reasonable and trustworthy. He's worked on our Corsa and Rover 75 in the past and is always honest and upfront about what needs to be done (a rare attribute these days). He undercut the Rover dealer by almost half for a clutch job I needed doing and the same with the Corsas 4-year service.

I know he has customers with 3-series but I also know he's always very busy. If you're interested pm me and I'll give you his number (if that's ok with the mods?? I've no personal interests in the chap other than whats declared above)


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2005)

Eurofan said:
			
		

> He's worked on our Corsa and Rover 75 in the past and is always honest and upfront about what needs to be done (a rare attribute these days). He undercut the Rover dealer by almost half for a clutch job I needed doing and the same with the Corsas 4-year service.


Yeah - but we're talking specifically about _BMW _servicing here and my colleague who knows more about this stuff than I do (not hard but he does know his stuff) says that _BMW_ servicing, authorised or otherwise, is largely a fixed and high price business.


----------



## Eurofan (14 Dec 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Yeah - but we're talking specifically about _BMW _servicing here and my colleague who knows more about this stuff than I do (not hard but he does know his stuff) says that _BMW_ servicing, authorised or otherwise, is largely a fixed and high price business.


Which is why I specifically mentioned I know he has at least two other customers with BMW _3-series_, i.e. he's familiar with the cars and not inclined to be part of either price-fixed or gouging his customers. The op simply requested a 'good service provider', I can suggest one who more likely than not will be considerably cheaper than most (and do better work in my own experience).


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2005)

I assumed that price might be a relevant factor in relation to a query posted on a forum called _Askaboutmoney_. Silly me.


----------



## my2leftfeet (15 Dec 2005)

Head gasket is gone - seems like we will be talking big bucks. Will have to cancel Santa!!!


----------



## Zeus (15 Dec 2005)

I bought an old BMW 520 (1991) and I had problems after a year which several local garages said looked like "head gasket", i.e major work and they would not do it. Anyway, found this garage and they checked it out and fault was diagnosed as an air-lock in the water cooling system - very simple and inexpensive fix, so hopefully it may not be as bad as you think.  
Courtney Moters (01) 8743407, Bessborough ave, North Strand, 3


----------



## my2leftfeet (16 Dec 2005)

Zeus said:
			
		

> I bought an old BMW 520 (1991) and I had problems after a year which several local garages said looked like "head gasket", i.e major work and they would not do it. Anyway, found this garage and they checked it out and fault was diagnosed as an air-lock in the water cooling system - very simple and inexpensive fix, so hopefully it may not be as bad as you think.
> Courtney Moters (01) 8743407, Bessborough ave, North Strand, 3


 
Thanks Zeus.  Seem to have found a decent mechanic.  First diagnosis is a radiator leak - which he hopes will resolve the problem. Will know more later today.


----------

